# Credit Repair for Vets and Serving members



## Teager (19 Feb 2016)

> Aware of the financial hardships experienced by veterans, Credit Slab and Canada Credit Fix CEO Sheldon Wolf extended an offer to waive the setup fees of his Credit Slab, Canada Credit Fix, Nu Life and Credit Advise programs to all current members of Canada’s Armed Forces and previously serving veterans, as well as granting automatic approval to these programs just for applying. It is Credit Slab Cares’ way of contributing to the well-being of all active and past serving members of the Canadian armed forces, acknowledging their sacrifice and the financial issues facing hard working and loyal armed forces personnel. Wolf’s has also announced that in many cases his firm will be offering credit restoration on pro-bono basis in order to help veterans the accurate credit that they deserve.



http://www.prurgent.com/2016-02-18/pressrelease403511.htm

More at link.


----------



## AirDet (20 Feb 2016)

Interesting link. I have a few Cpl/Pte that could use the advice they claim to provide. Thanks for posting this. 

The only thing that gets me is there's no real information on how they conduct their business. The only way to make contact is the 1-800 number. Do you know anyone who has used their service?


----------



## Teager (20 Feb 2016)

No just saw this in my news feed and shared it here. Calling them seems to be the only method unless you fill out there form online which is on there sites.


----------



## Ebo (17 Jul 2016)

AirDet said:
			
		

> Interesting link. I have a few Cpl/Pte that could use the advice they claim to provide. Thanks for posting this.
> 
> The only thing that gets me is there's no real information on how they conduct their business. The only way to make contact is the 1-800 number. Do you know anyone who has used their service?



Looks like a scam using Veterans to hook people: http://credit-slab.pissedconsumer.com/victims-of-this-scam-unite-20160627872807.html


----------

